# Ataraxia?



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

Well, how did it go? Hope it went smoothly


----------



## ataraxia (Jun 23, 2003)

hey hey, thanks for asking







*feels special*it went alright, i'm just glad to get it over with. i was completely out for the beginning of it and the end, but guess who woke up right in the middle? yeah, i remember waking up and i was bawling, which was really embarassing now that i think about it. but i remember feeling that damn tube thing and it REALLY hurt. then i think they gave me a lot more medicine and i was in a haze the rest of the day. i think i had a muffin...and then a frosty at wendy's....? i don't remember. they said they didn't find anything much in my colon, but they found some redness and inflammation in my small bowel and they're sending it off for testing- they think it might be celiac. today i'm just a little achy, my lower back kind of hurts and my whole stomach aches just a little, but i've been able to eat without a reaction, and i'm just praying that it lasts a few more days because it is such a relief! oh, and things are rumbling and moving around in my stomach, i guess it's gas, but it's really strange. how soon do you think it will be before i have a regular bowel movement? has anyone here had better reactions to food after their test/tests?thanks for caring everyone


----------

